# Concealed Carry p380



## CaseyP (May 24, 2009)

Hey all,


as I mentioned in another thread, I have a p380 on order, and I've ordered a third magazine, and a pair of concealed carry khakis for my days off work. 


I should get my concealed carry permit about the same time my Kahr comes in. 


So finally to my question: Those of you who concealed carry the p380, what holsters do you use? what generic holsters fit (if any), etc.


For magazines, the pants have magazine pockets sewn into the bottom of the normal front pockets, and with the small size of the mags, those should present no problem.


----------

